# Treatment free producers for the Fall



## Nordak (Jun 17, 2016)

You could try emailing Sam [email protected], and give him your requested date for when you'll think you need them. I have a queen of his that has really impressed me this year. Gentle, productive bees. Will definitely be getting some daughters off of her.


----------

